# Purchasing Lidocaine



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Should Lidocaine be purchased as a gel? Is this the same strength as the liquid that is injected into a wound before it's stitched up? And the REALLY big question, where do you get it?


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

What do you need it for would determine whether to get injectible or topical. You might be able to find some meant for animals at your local feed store, not sure. But generally, Lidocaine strong enough to do any good is prescription only in the US.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, I'm thinking along the lines of stitching up a deep wound, probably nothing life threatening that would require a surgeon. Anything that won't heal on it's own or with some sort of skin glue. I am imagining after TSHTF when trips to the ER are impossible. Can it be stored for any amount of time?


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Injectable lidocaine is by prescription only and comes in a 1% and 2% sterile solution. Stores pretty well if kept from extremes of temperatures. NOT available at vet supply or feed stores. The gels will say 1% but it's very diluted in the base ointment and will not work for deep tissue work, only topical, the very 1st dermal layer, plus it's not sterile by any means.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

lidocaine with epinephrine is used for trauma wounds because the epi will help stop the bleeding. Novocaine is another type of deep tissue pain killer. but all of these are rx only and most doc probably will not give you any.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Also it's not good to use lidocaine WITH epinephrine on fingers, toes, and nose as the epinephrine does constrict blood vessels and in those areas there is a big chance those blood vessels will not UN-constrict and you will lose the digit from lack of blood circulation.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Well, I'm thinking along the lines of stitching up a deep wound, probably nothing life threatening that would require a surgeon. Anything that won't heal on it's own or with some sort of skin glue. I am imagining after TSHTF when trips to the ER are impossible. Can it be stored for any amount of time?


Any wound will heal with time. I would hesitate to sew something closed that may be contaminated in any way. You can make the infection worse. Probably the best bet is to use saline moistened gauze to pack into the wound, then cover with dry gauze and change daily as it heals from the inside out.

And as someone else pointed out, epinephrine will cause smaller vessels to contract. We never ever use lidocaine with epi on a hand or foot because of this fact.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't know how difficult it is to purchase meds through an on-line Canadian pharmacy, but I have found Lidocaine in addition to antibiotics. Not really at the point of actually acquiring meds like that yet, but thinking about the future obviously. Worst case scenario would be having to stitch up a wound without any numbing medicine, I guess. I would hate to have to stitch up one of my kids without giving them something  
Also thinking in terms of barter. Seems like "medicine men and women" will be a really valuable asset if TSHTF. This is of course only in an extreme situation where there is no access to hospitals, emergency medicine or medications. I hope and pray it will never come to that.


----------



## wheelsee (Nov 27, 2011)

*Other places NOT to use lido with epi*



goatlady said:


> Also it's not good to use lidocaine WITH epinephrine on fingers, toes, and nose as the epinephrine does constrict blood vessels and in those areas there is a big chance those blood vessels will not UN-constrict and you will lose the digit from lack of blood circulation.


the same goes for ears and penises.

Basically do NOT use with epi if injury below mid forearm or mid-lower leg.

AND do not use for those with cardiac problems or LARGE cuts


----------



## grayfox114 (Nov 12, 2011)

Rhyme for lidocaine and other "caines" with epi: Don;t use on fingers, toes, nose or hose."


----------



## grayfox114 (Nov 12, 2011)

lazydaisy67: Lidocaine with and without epi: Hard to get, sometimes. It'snot a schedule 3 drug like morphine, etc, and not really dangerous, but still controlled. A great place to get it is from a friendly dentist. They are not as anal as some physicians, who seem to think we are all trying to steal their business. As far as storing, I have bottles of very aged 'caine. My sources indicate that it will be good, albeit possibly of a lower effectiveness, for a long time if stored well. Watch for changes in color/cloudiness, and bad smells.. Absent these, it should be good to go. Also, check on Articaine(generic)/Septicaine. Available only with epi, 1-100,000 and 1-200,000. Made for dental use, provides anesthetic on inflamed/infected tissues.Good stuff if u can get it.............Was available in Canada(for dental use) several years b4 it was authorized for use in the USA, no s'prise..


----------

